# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Overgewicht

## awkh

Hallo ik vind mijzelf te dik, ik ben een jongen van veertien jaar, weeg 62 kilo en ben zo een 165 cm lang. Ik heb een dikke buik. bovenbenen en ik heb al een beetje kleine borsten. Ik ben al bijna me hele leven te dik, vroeger boeide het me niet echt veel maar nu vind ik het echt erg. Ik durf geen shirtjes meer aan te trekken want ik ben bang dat iedereen me borsten ziet. Mijn vrienden gaan heel vaak zwemmen maar ik durf nooit mee, want ik ben bang dat ze me gaan uitlachen. Ik doe er altijd alles aan om bij de gymlessen me shirt niet uit hoeven te trekken zoals te laat komen zodat iedereen al uit de kleedkamer is. Ik kom al bijna geen broek meer in door me te dikke bovenbenen.. Me moeder zegt altijd dat het gewoon me erfelijke aanleg is en dat haar broer er ook altijd mee zat. Mijn broer is precies het tegenovergestelde hij kan alles eten zonder ook maar iets aan te komen. In de brugklas kon ik me overgewicht nog een beetje verbergen maar nu beginnen ze me dikzak etc. te noemen. Ik schaam me er heel erg voor. Ik heb half het internet afgezocht op tips om af te vallen maar niks werkt uiteindelijk eet ik toch wel weer evenveel als voorheen. Soms lig ik nachten wakker omdat ik zo graag wil afvallen maar niks helpt.. Ik ben het echt zat om me achter me kleding te verstoppen, ik wil zo graag een strak lichaam zodat ik ook gewoon leuke dingen kan doen met me vrienden en shirtjes te dragen. Alvast bedankt voor jullie adviezen.

----------


## patje69

awkh,

Je vertelt in je bericht niet veel over je huidige eetpatroon. Je kunt met je eetpatroon te verbeteren namelijk al heel veel bereiken. En dan het gebruik van niet teveel koolhydraten. Kijk eens naar dit artikel over het Eiwitdieet wat je kunt volgen zonder dat je er dure shakes voor hoeft te kopen. In het artikel staat een handig eetschema zodat je kunt zien wat je tijdens dit eiwitdieet kunt eten. Je zult zien dat je snel succes hebt.

Ik hoor graag of je er succes mee hebt. 

Als dat niets wordt kun je er altijd nog voor kiezen om onder begeleiding af te vallen met het bekende Cambridge Dieet. Echter, eerst het eiwitdieet proberen met gewoon een gezond en koolhydraat-arm eetpatroon.

----------


## Phoolie

Hallo, ik zal me even voorstellen, ik ben Berry en heb sinds kort een website opgezet met informatie over gezondheid, voeding, afvallen en dieet! 
Maar ook met e-books en andere media die je daarbij helpen! Deze zijn door mij ook beoordeeld zodat je hier betrouwbare informatie en producten kunt krijgen. Kijk maar eens op www.gezondheidopnummer1.nl. Ik hoop dat jij en meerdere hier een antwoord en hulp kunnen vinden! De website wordt nog verder uitgebouwd en alle reacties zijn welkom ter verbetering van mijn site! Ik hoor graag van jullie! Groeten Berry

----------


## louiselin36

Hallo AWKH

Het eerste wat in mij opkomt is dat je het beste kan gaan sporten 3 x per week een uur zodat je vetpercentage omgezet wordt in spierweefsel. Ik denk dat dat voor jou het meest effectief is. Als je gaat afvallen wordt je lichaam nog niet strakker, maar van sporten wel. Het beste kan je op een sportschool informeren wat voor jou het beste gaat werken. Hiernaast helpt sporten ook tegen piekeren en geeft het je meer gevoel van eigenwaarde. Tijdens het sporten komen er namelijk endorfinen vrij die je een goed gevoel geven.

Ik hoop dat je hier wat mee kan.

Succes.

Groetjes,
Louise

----------

